# Who was this?



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not sure who you are *Sean* but I'm guessing @*SeanTheEvans*. If anyone can confirm or correct this I'd appreciate it. 
I need to know who to send my repair bill to. He ran over my mailbox with a *Diesel* truck! :vs_mad: I just repaired the [email protected] thing! 
Thanks for the hit Sean, I do indeed love my Diesels!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit. Shame about the mailbox. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh my......


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Take cover!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

SWEET 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

INCOMING!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Great Hit


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

That was from my free cigar thread! Wanted to hit you and @SBjanderson - enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> That was from my free cigar thread! Wanted to hit you and @SBjanderson - enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Flores for free
Damn Bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> That was from my free cigar thread! Wanted to hit you and @SBjanderson - enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaa, gee thanks bro! I remember now the mention of seeing if you had something to send, but I wasn't expecting it.

Also, @curmudgeonista sorry about the last name posting. I wasn't thinking.:embarassed:


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Aaaa, gee thanks bro! I remember now the mention of seeing if you had something to send, but I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, @curmudgeonista sorry about the last name posting. I wasn't thinking.:embarassed:


No problem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome freaking hit!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I got my hit as well @MidwestToker!

Thank you very much for sending me these sticks, I opened the box when they arrived at my office and boom I was hit with a deep rich tobacco aroma. I am very excited to smoke these!

Thanks again!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> I got my hit as well @MidwestToker!
> 
> Thank you very much for sending me these sticks, I opened the box when they arrived at my office and boom I was hit with a deep rich tobacco aroma. I am very excited to smoke these!
> 
> Thanks again!


I smoked one of the UC last night. It was as I expected, fantastic! It's a shame these didn't do anything for you Sean. :frown2:


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I smoked one of the UC last night. It was as I expected, fantastic! It's a shame these didn't do anything for you Sean. :frown2:


I unfortunately didnt have a chance to smoke one of the uncuts, though it was very difficult not to pull one out!! Hopefully will get a chance this week/weekend to light one up.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

You guys play rough. Keep it up!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

A little late, but yeah, it wasn't I


----------

